# Trying to get that 1-inch spinner to spin!



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

10 meter practice with 1-inch spinner target. I'm amazed I normally shoot at the different sized targets from big to small, but it takes a long video to cover all that. Here we cut to the chase! Enjoy watching, then get out and shoot!





I'm shooting my homemade micarta Axiom Champ with 1632 singles set up TTF with tabs. Ammo is 3/8-inch steel.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good shots KawKan :thumbsup:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I always like watching full butterfly!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You have her spinning !


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go buddy! Spin baby spin! Nice champ too


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This has been my EDC since I cut it from 1/4-inch canvas micarta sheet stock.









Banded up with 11-1/2 inches of 1632 on tabs, TTF.

Workhorse.



Ibojoe said:


> Way to go buddy! Spin baby spin! Nice champ too


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like that frame... tubes ttf. F
Good video and shooting... even better advice. I did shoot today. And feel better for it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is a tough looking little frame. Lifetime plus


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting. Was just thinking I need to make a tabbed Ax Champ style frame...


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have to give butterfly another try. Does the top band touch your face when at full draw?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome KawKan


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I have to give butterfly another try. Does the top band touch your face when at full draw?


Yes the band touches ever so slightly.

I have shed a little blood, paying for mistakes.

I think I have cured myself of the bad habit of adjusting my pouch grip while at full draw. Painful lesson.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow !! So impressed with your shooting skills & your rig. Definitely must shoot some today. Loved the full butterfly !! I wonder if a 6'5" guy can pull it off without too many injuries...yea..I know just gotta do it ! 
Thanks for sharing the great video


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going bud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice! I dig your smile of satisfaction after a hit. I never get tired of making contact, no matter how many times it has happened!


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

I've got a 1" target set up in my garage range. I typically shoot from 8 yards in my garage. I can run strings of 3, 4, 5 hits in a row from that distance. 9 or 10 in a row isn't uncommon.
When I open the door to my house, move back into my utility room hallway at 11 yards (10 meters) it's shocking how my hits drop off. My strings drop to the occasional 3 in a row, and about a 3 out of ten average.

A 1" target is HARD.


----------



## Tpicker (Dec 16, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------

